# ever usa a inflatable pontoon boat?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I am looking a the one seat inflatable pontoon boats like the Trout Unlimited version and was wondering how well these work in a river? Can you paddle upstream easily against the current in these?
Since my flatbottom's long shaft motor wont work in some river stretches, I thought this might be the ticket?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I have two of the T.U. pontoons. They were wonderful. However going upstream obviously depends on the rivers current but I can go up stream a hundred yards on any branch of the Au Sable. But after a hundred I start to get pretty spent. I'm in pretty good shape too. 
They have a moter mount on it. So I'm sure you could rig something up there that would work for you.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

It is difficult to row any of the pontoon boats upstream. If that's what you want to do, I would recommend a kayak.

If you want confort and stability, stealth check out www.dryflyfloatboats.com One of our members makes them and he can let you try one first and show you many options and custom make one for you.

I have used them for many years over hundreds of days on the water and while other pontoon boats are okay, Dave's boats are superior.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I looked at the dryboats web site and they look great. I will be at the G.R. boat show to look at other makes too.

What would make the dryboat model easier to oar up stream than say the D.U. version boat? They appear to have the same bottom design.

I am looking to use it in the Muskegon river and in remote lakes in the U.P. also to get back to some remote spots for duck hunting.

I believe Dave will be at the Huntin Time expo so maybe I will see it there.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Actually Duckman the Dryfly boat is harder to row upstream. The float down slower too which I thing makes them a much better fishing boat.

The fact that they have two bladders should not be overlooked either. The model I had before Dave took over making them had seam problems and they leaked often. At those times I was happy to have an extra bladder.

Once you figure out which one is leaking you simply deflate that one and fill the other one inside the nylon denier covering and it will fill the cavity.

E-mail Dave. He will be happy to let you try one out. He lives right on the river. Once you do, your questions will be answered.

I have used my boat in the Muskegon river on many occassions and it works great.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Both dry fly and T.U. have multiple bladders. I would never recommend to any one to buy a product without dual bladders per pontoon. That is just inviting trouble.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I purchased the 10 foot 2 man Dry Fly and upgraded to the 12 foot pontoons. Also got the motor mount and casting platform with casting rail. The thing is sweet and you can load it to the hilt and it handles great. They may be a few more bucks but you definitely get what you pay for. Also, Dave has great customer service and there's a lot to be said for that if you ever have a problem.  Here is the 2 man version:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here's a post I made about a trip featuring a Dryfly Expedition http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74232

As you can see you can load them to the hilt. Enough food and provisions for a several day trip, yet you can cartop them.


----------

